# Sweet TATORS ~ How to ??????????



## triplebq (Apr 2, 2010)

I have been asked to cook sweet tators .. I don't even eat sweet tators so I need to know how you cook them . 

Thanks for the space


----------



## ecto1 (Apr 2, 2010)

you can french fry them or bake them like regular potatoes or even mash them.  I am not a fan but my whole family likes them especially the french fried ones.


----------



## Dutch (Apr 2, 2010)

Well, I do sweet 'taters just like I do baking taters-rub with veggie oil or olive oil sprinkle on a little kosher salt and pop 'em in the smoker. How long the will take depends on what else is in the smoker and what temp the smoker is running at. When doing butts, I run the smoker at about 250° and figure about 2-2 1/2 hours for the baking taters. Ribs I do at around 210°-225° and plan on about 3 hours for the taters. 

YMMV (your mileage may vary)


----------



## coffee_junkie (Apr 2, 2010)

We do them two ways, one way is mashed with maple syrup and chipolte peppers in adobe sauce (or however you spell it) we mash them not very smooth, very good. The other way I do them is cut into french fries, toss in EVOO, chili powder, salt, pepper, and smoked paprika. Then bake in a 400* oven, 15 minutes, flip them and bake an additional 15-20 minutes until golden brown. I am gonna try the fries this weekend, but throw them in the turkey fryer. Please note there are two types of sweet taters, the one kind are white they aren't sweet at all, and the others are carrot colored orange, they are the sweet ones, often labeled as yams, they aren't really yams though. You want the orange ones...trust me.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Apr 2, 2010)

You can do it however you want

Baked, Smoked, Grilled - - served w/ melted butter & brown sugard (I sometimes stuff it w/ sourcream, SnP, & butter)

Fried - Like French Fries (very VERY VERY GOOD!)

Boiled (or baked) than Mashed - w/ syrup, brown sugar, cinamon, hot peper flakes(to taste)


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Apr 2, 2010)

On a side note (I eat Sweet Potatos almost 2 times a week LOL we love them)... About 2 weeks ago i tried White Sweet Potatos for the 1st time... pretty darn good, but take much longer to cook than that standard sweet...

This past thanks giving my Aunt made a Jamaican Spicy Sweet Potato Dish... Pretty Spicy... if you'd like i can try to score the recipe for you...


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 2, 2010)

I like to mash them with salt, pepper, maple syrup, and roasted garlic. You get a sweet, salty, savory thing going that is awesome!


----------



## triplebq (Apr 2, 2010)

OK , I am absorbing all of this and planning on a trip to the store ... thanks and keep'em coming as I am making some recipe cards .


----------



## csmith2884 (Apr 2, 2010)

My g/f loves the things baked like a potato till soft sliced in half with brown sugar and butter...having them tonight with steaks, beef and venison, and a green salad.


----------



## chuckwagonbbqco (Apr 2, 2010)

Sweet Potato Pecan Bread Pudding with Southern Comfort Hard Sauce
in the dutch oven

ain't nuthin' better


----------



## werdwolf (Apr 2, 2010)

Thought I posted to this, but can't find it so if repeat sorry.

Slice them thin about 1/8 to 1/4 inch, fry in a cast iron pan with some butter, cinnamon, and a little ginger; Yum.  (pumpkin pie spice works also.

We also do the baked and mashed versions as already posted.


----------



## bassman (Apr 2, 2010)

I slice them lengthwise about 3/8" thick.  Mix olive oil with some granulated garlic and a little pepper.  Coat both sides with oil and grill until done.


----------



## desertlites (Apr 3, 2010)

now ^^ that there sounds Great.on a to do list.and ya, so many ways to cook & good for ya.


----------



## solaryellow (Apr 3, 2010)

I would love to know this recipe. I am a sweet-potato-aholic.


----------



## stircrazy (Apr 3, 2010)

Bake them, then mash them with butter and brown sugar.

Steve


----------



## ezgoman (Apr 3, 2010)

For thoughs of you that dont like sweet taters you should try growing your own. They are totally different than when you buy store bought ones being much sweeter. Ive grown them for 3 years now and they are easy to grow. You can buy slips from http://www.tatorman.com/


----------

